
Scandy turns new Asus Zenfone AR into 3D scanner using new Scandy Core SDK - stumblebee
https://scandy.co/blog/scandy-pro-turns-new-asus-zenfone-ar-into-3d-scanner/
======
stumblebee
Full disclosure: I work at Scandy and we're pretty excited about what we're
accomplishing with the Zenfone. We're also working on putting 3D scanning on
most Android phones with an attached 3D scanner. Feel free to ask me about it
if you'd like!

